# Looking for a good fried fish recipe with pollock.



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

Not the beer batter type but the cornmeal type.

I go to several restaurants that have fried pollock. Each has its own unique breading. I just cannot replicate that so far. I have tried fish n delight as well as Zatarans(sp).

Any good one you like, please share....

I CANNOT THANKYOU ENOUGH


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Don't know about Pollock. Trout, I use 1/3 cornmeal, 2/3 flour and seasoning of choice, I salt and pepper before egg wash and also in the mixture that I dredge the fish in....James


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

My wife has in time past just rolled it directly without egg. Does the egg add something to it other than making it stick?


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

You might try dipping it in egg wash (egg mixed with milk), then in a panko bread crumb/seasonings/nut mixture. Pan sear in a little butter on both sides until crispy and then finish off for a few minutes in the oven. 

Yes, the egg wash is just to get the crumbs to stick, but doesn't give any taste difference. For the crumb mixture, just put the nuts of your choice in a ziplock bag, close it, and roll a rolling pin over it to crush the nuts.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

To get a good coating and help it stick on to the fish during frying, I like to dredge in plain flour first, then dip in egg wash, then coat with a seasoned blend of flour and cornmeal (about 1/2 and 1/2). Let the fish pieces sit on a tray for a few minutes after coating them and before frying them, the coating sticks on better. Seasoning I use is Lawry's seasoned salt, black pepper, a little cayenne and some garlic powder. Mmmmm, now I need to find some catfish on sale..........

Another good coating for pan-fried fish is instant mashed potato flakes. (Doesn't work so good in a deep fryer) There is a fancy French dish whose name escapes me, fish that is pan-fried after being wrapped in paper-thin potato slices and the potato flakes are the "down home" version.


----------

